# Groups active?



## Lizzylynn (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and was checking out the Groups in Find Your Tribe. Are they still active? A lot of them seem to have no activity in months. Are folks posting elsewhere? Is there something I'm missing? Or are groups just not very active?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Lizzylynn! Welcome to Mothering! Are you looking for a Due Date Club or another Group? I can give you more info.
Thanks,
Pokey
Moderator

:w


----------



## Lizzylynn (Dec 31, 2014)

pokeyac said:


> Hi Lizzylynn! Welcome to Mothering! Are you looking for a Due Date Club or another Group? I can give you more info.
> Thanks,
> Pokey
> Moderator
> ...


I was looking at the groups in general, I joined moms of many, paleo...but it's been months since there was any activity or maybe I accessed it wrong.....


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok. Unfortunately, those groups may just be inactive due to the new format. You can always start a new thread in a forum to talk with other like-minded folks. Perhaps Moms of Many could be in the Parenting Forum and Paleo could be in the Nutrition and Good Eating Forum or one of the sub-forums. Let me know if I can help guide you. I know these are popular topics. You may want to explore these forums to find active threads on these topics.


----------



## Lizzylynn (Dec 31, 2014)

pokeyac said:


> Ok. Unfortunately, those groups may just be inactive due to the new format. You can always start a new thread in a forum to talk with other like-minded folks. Perhaps Moms of Many could be in the Parenting Forum and Paleo could be in the Nutrition and Good Eating Forum or one of the sub-forums. Let me know if I can help guide you. I know these are popular topics. You may want to explore these forums to find active threads on these topics.


Thanks, that's pretty much what I've been doing but thought I'd check.


----------

